# Symmetrical tapered theraband or not?



## henkee (Aug 7, 2015)

I have bought some theraband gold and wonder about tapering.

Are going to cut some bands to my rambone.

Do you cut the bands so the tapering is symmetrical or do you cut it so it´s only tapered on one side (less waste) ?

Do you think the difference is noticeable?


----------



## devilDev (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi henkee ,
You might want to take a look at this thread, you can buy a cheep ( but solid ) band jig there. Helps soooo much. Here's the link :
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/40958-Btoon-Band-Jigs-for-Sale-%3A%29

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilDev (Sep 9, 2014)

As for tapered bands , well the way I do it , it's only one tapered side. So you can imagine cutting so you have a rectangle of Thera band and you cut a angled line down the middle to leave you with two pieces the same , say measuring 25mm one end down to 20mm the other end. You can change or experiment with both numbers. The thicker end should be connected to your forks. The taper gives you a bit more speed or ball velocity. Straight bands give you more power. 
But really experiment, experiment, experiment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

When cutting tapered bands I get less waist when I alternate the taper. Like DD said, tapering one side of the band. I think some may like the double taper.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tapered on one side for less waste of material and time .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No difference in performance.


----------



## bigsby36 (Nov 19, 2015)

Does it matter if the tapered side goes on the inside or outside of the fork?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

if cut with only one tapered side, only the ends will be slanting.

So line up your bands straight and the slant will be left over after binding to the puoch and the fork.

don´t worry, there´s no disadvantage!


----------

